#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Παραίτηση από επίβλεψη - νέος επιβλέπων. Ζητήματα που προκύπτουν.

## JTB

Η άδεια έχει τίτλο ως εξής : Προσθήκη Β' ορόφου, αλλαγή διαρρυθμίσεων στον Α' όροφο και Αλλαγή Χρήσης στο ισόγειο, από κατοικία σε θέσεις στάθμευσης... (Άδεια 2008)

  Έχουνγίνει τα 2 πρώτα και μένει το ισόγειο και ο πελάτης που τα τσούγκρισε με τον προηγούμενο, θέλει να συνεργαστούμε

Δικαιολογημένα γιατί πριν κλείσει χρόνο η στέγη που είναι κεραμοσκεπή σε μεταλλικό φορέα στάζει, το ταβάνι έχει σκιστεί (γυψοσανίδα) και γενικώς παρουσιάζονται ήδη σημάδια βλαβών σε διάφορα σημεία...

Το θέμα είναι πως όπως συχνά γίνεται, η επίβλεψη είχε πληρωθεί... 
Στη περίπτωση που θα παραιτηθεί, τί ακριβώς γίνεται;
Δηλαδή... απ'όσο ξέρω...
1. Κάνει δήλωση παραίτησης 
2. Κάνω δήλωση ανάληψης...
3. Κάνει κάποια δήλωση  περί μή απαιτήσεων από τον ιδιοκτήτη;;;;
4. Εφόσον έχει πληρωθεί όλη την αμοιβή επίβλεψης, ύποχρεούται να επιστρέψει μέρος της αναλογικά με τον προϋπολογισμό του έργου που έχει μείνει ή με κάποιο άλλο τρόπο υπολογισμού;;;;
5. Τί γίνεται με το ΦΠΑ και ΦΕΜ καθώς και το δικό του παραστατικό που έχει κοπεί από το 2008;;;;;;;

----------


## Evan

1. Η δήλωση παραίτησης δεν είναι αναγκαία. Μπορεί να τον παραιτήσει ο ιδιοκτήτης με θυροκολλημένη καταγγελία της σύμβασης
2. Ναι και υπολογίζεις με την πολεοδομία μαζί την αμοιβή σου για τα υπόλοιπα. Πρόσεχε τι φαίνεται να έχει παραλάβει ο προηγούμενος.
3. δεν γνωρίζω τι είναι αυτό
4. όχι
5.τι σε νοιάζει;

----------


## Xάρης

Προσοχή!!!
Ακόμα και να παραιτηθεί με κάποιο χαρτί από οποιαδήποτε χρηματική απαίτηση θα πρέπει να αμειφθεί βάσει των ελαχίστων νομίμων αμοιβών που προκύπτουν για τις εργασίες επίβλεψης που έχουν ολοκληρωθεί μέχρι την αποχώρησή του (βλ. άρθρο 97 Π.Δ.696/74 όπως ισχύει). 
Θα το ζητήσουν στην πολεοδομία (αν κάνουν σωστά τη δουλειά τους) κατά τη φάση θεώρησης της οικοδομικής άδειας και δεν θα μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα.

Πηγή: Παρόμοια περίπτωση ολίγων ημερών από πολύ φίλο συνάδελφο που εργάζεται σε μεγάλη κατασκευαστική εταιρεία και τελικά πληρώνουν τις αμοιβές επίβλεψης δυο φορές.

Υ.Γ.1 : Πώς υπολογίζονται οι ελάχιστες αμοιβές επίβλεψης για μέρος των εργασιών είναι ένα θέμα όχι και τόσο απλό που δεν γνωρίζω πώς λύνεται.
Υ.Γ.2 : Οπωσδήποτε φωτογραφίες και τεχνική έκθεση που να περιγράφει ποιες εργασίες έχουν περατωθεί και ποιες απομένουν.

----------


## Balance

Σε μια ιδιοκτησία της οικογενείας μας, με πολλούς συνιδιοκτήτες, πιθανό να αναλάβω την συνέχιση των εργασιών. Η άδεια βγήκε το 1990 και η κατασκευή έχει ολοκληρωθεί στο ισόγειο και η υπόλοιπη βρίσκεται στα μπετά. Θα πρέπει να ψάξω το μηχανικό που μας είχε βγάλει τότε την άδεια φαντάζομαι. Θέλω να αντλήσω πληροφορίες για ποιά πράγματα έχει πληρωθεί και πώς θα γίνει η διαδικασία. Χρειάζεται να επισκευτώ Πολεοδομία, ΙΚΑ για να αντλήσω επιπλέον στοιχεία; Εκτός από τα παραπάνω που έχουν αναφερθεί, κάποια άλλα σημεία που θα πρέπει να επισημάνω;

----------


## JTB

> 1. Η δήλωση παραίτησης δεν είναι αναγκαία. Μπορεί να τον παραιτήσει ο ιδιοκτήτης με θυροκολλημένη καταγγελία της σύμβασης
> 2. Ναι και υπολογίζεις με την πολεοδομία μαζί την αμοιβή σου για τα υπόλοιπα. Πρόσεχε τι φαίνεται να έχει παραλάβει ο προηγούμενος.
> 3. δεν γνωρίζω τι είναι αυτό
> 4. όχι
> 5.τι σε νοιάζει;


Ποιά σύμβαση... Ούτε καν συμφωνητικό και συγγραφή υποχρεώσεων δεν έχουν υπογράψει... Ούτε καν ένα απλό χαρτί... Βλέπεις ήταν γνωστοί, φίλοι... όπως συνήθως γίνεται... 
Για το (3) εννοώ αν δηλώνει ρητά ότι έχει καλυφθεί από οικονομικής πλευράς... 
Τί εννοείς "να έχει παραλάβει" ;;; Βασικά, η σχέση τους τελείωσε κάπως απότομα.... Ο πελάτης παραπονιόταν για τη στέγη και για κάποια άλλα μικροπράγματα..... Επίσης ο επιβλέπων που ήταν και ο εργολάβος τα μούσκεψε και με το ΙΚΑ με αποτέλεσμα να πέσουν κάποια πρόστιμα... Επίσης δεν έβγαλε άδεια για το πεζοδρόμια και φάγανε πρόστιμα και από το Δήμο Αθηναίων... Γενικώς τους φρόντισε καλά.... 
Οταν τα πράγματα "ζεστάθηκαν" λίγο, τους είπε _να τον παρατήσουν ήσυχο γιατί θα τους κάνει καταγγελία στο ΤΕΕ και θα τους σκίσει..._
Τώρα τί εννοούσε και τί είχε στο μυαλό του, δεν γνωρίζω... Οι άνθρωποι είναι 100% νόμιμοι, τα σχέδια τηρήθηκαν 100%, όλα άψογα... Ασε που και αλλιώς να ήταν, το ΤΕΕ θα ήταν το τελευταίο που θα νοιαζόταν...

Δεν θέλω να σχολιάσω την αφέλεια και προχειρότητα με την οποία αντιμετώπισαν τη κατάσταση οι ιδιοκτήτες, αν και είναι περίεργο, αν σκεφτεί ειδικά κανείς ότι είναι και μορφωμενοι...

----------


## Balance

Θα πρέπει να πάω στο ΙΚΑ για να δώ, αν υπάρχουν χαρτιά που να βεβαιώνουν ότι τα μπετά έπεσαν μέσα στο διάστημα ισχύος της αδείας;

----------


## Efpalinos

*Balance* σχετικά με το ΙΚΑ θα πρέπει να ελέγξεις αν έχει κλείσει ο φάκελος του έργου. Λογικά εάν απλά το έργο δεν τέλειωσε λόγω αδράνειας για το ίδιο λόγο πολύ πιθανόν δεν έχει τακτοποιηθεί και ο φάκελος έργου στο ΙΚΑ. Καμιά φορά τον βρίσκει κάποιος και στέλνουν χαρτί ζητώντας διεκπεραίωση και υπόλοιπα ασφαλιστικών οφειλών. Αν έχει παρέλθει μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα (άδεια του '90 που λες) πιθανόν να γίνεται παραγραφή. Είχα ακούσει από γνωστό ότι του είχε έρθει χαρτί για παλιές οφειλές συγγενή πρώτου βαθμού για μια προσθήκη που είχε πριν από 10-15 χρόνια και τελικά νομίζω δεν πλήρωσε. Τώρα αν έχεις να συνεχίσεις/ τελειώσεις τη πρώτη άδεια που λογικά μετά από τόσα χρόνια απαιτείται έκδοση νέας άδειας (?) μπορεί να είναι διαφορετική η κατάσταση. Οι πληροφορίες είναι εμπειρικές, ελπίζω να φανούν κάπως χρήσιμες.

----------

Balance

----------


## Evan

@jtb ώς σύμβαση εννοώ την ανάθεση της επίβλεψης που υπάρχει στο σεντόνι.
αυτό που λέει ο Χάρης για την πληρωμή της αμοιβής ως τις εργασίες που παρέλαβε ισχύει. Αυτό πιστοποιείται με φωτογραφίες. Επίσης μπορεί να έχει σφραγίσει το σεντόνι για αποπεράτωση οπότε θα πρέπει να πληρωθεί όλη την αμοιβή.

Επίσης μην μπερδεύεις την έννοια του επιβλέποντα με αυτή του κατασκευαστή μπορεί να είναι το ίδιο πρόσωπο αλλά είναι διαφορετικά τα πράγματα.

----------


## Xάρης

*@Evan*
Σου έχει τύχει μήπως παρόμοια περίπτωση έτσι ώστε να μπορείς να απαντήσεις στο ερώτημα μου:
Πώς υπολογίζονται οι ελάχιστες αμοιβές επίβλεψης για μέρος των εργασιών;

----------


## Balance

@*Efpalinos* Πήγα χτες στο ΙΚΑ και μου βρήκαν τη καρτέλα. Μου ζήτησαν τις ταυτότητες και τα ΑΦΜ των ιδιοκτητών και μου είπαν μαζί με τον πίνακα 1, που δεν έχω συντάξει ποτέ μου, να πάω να μου βγάλει τις υπόλοιπες ασφαλιστικές οφειλές. Να του θέσω το θέμα παραγραφής μετά από τόσα χρόνια; Από την πολεοδομία μου είπαν ότι ίσως να μη χρειαστεί αναθεώρηση της αδείας, απλά ανανέωση-ενημέρωση του φακέλου.

----------


## Evan

@Χάρης
Κανονικά γίνεται αναλυτικός προϋπολογισμός των εργασιών που απομένουν.
Κάποιες όμως πολεοδομίες συμφωνούν μαζί με τον νέο επιβλέποντα ένα ποσοστό των υπολειπόμενων εργασιών οπότε η αμοιβή προκύπτει ως ποσοστό της συνολικής με συμβατικό προϋπολογισμό με βάση όμως τις τελευταίες τιμές ΕΤΑ και λ

----------


## Xάρης

Είναι σίγουρα μια λύση.
Όταν όμως ο αναλυτικός προϋπολογισμός δίνει πολύ μεγαλύτερες αμοιβές απ' αυτές που έχουν αρχικά υπολογιστεί με τον συμβατικό τι γίνεται;

----------


## Evan

Απ'ότι γνωρίζω οι περισσότερες πολεοδομίες με ποσοστό το υπολογίζουν

----------

